# US Stove American Harvest 6041 - Multi-Fuel - Any tips on using the control panel?



## Don2222 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello

*Any tips on using the control panel would be helpful.*

When the stove is in manual, the draft fan is on 9 and I cannot seem to change it.
When the stove is in auto, I can turn the draft blower down to one speed higher than the feed rate! Just Trying to figure things out! *When should Auto mode be used?*

Video of my stove in Auto mode PR-3 that is wood pellets heat level 3 with room blower on 5 and draft blower on 9


Manual Instructions below could be a little more clear.
*UNDERSTANDING THE CONTROL BOARD*
*CONTROL PANEL?*
Turning the heater OFF/ON, as well as adjustments for the fuel feed rate and room fan speed are performed by pressing the appropriate button(s) on the control panel which is located on the lower left-hand side of your American Harvest heater. The insert model 6041I is located on the left facade.
This unit has two fuel operation modes for different fuels, corn or pellet. It may also be changed between an automatic operation or a manual operation in either of the fuel modes. The heater comes from the factory in the corn mode. Pressing the “ON” button on the control panel will begin the start-up sequence for the heater. The start-up sequence differs depending on which fuel operation mode you select. See Lighting Instructions for details. Pressing and holding the “ON” button will rotate the auger continuously until button is released, which feeds additional fuel. Pressing the “OFF” button on the control panel will cause the heater to enter its shutdown
sequence. The fuel feed system will stop pulling fuel from the hopper and, once the fire goes out and the heater cools down, the fans will stop running. Pressing the “Heat Range” arrows, up or down, will adjust the amount of fuel being delivered to the burnpot. The draft fan (exhaust) will come on as soon as the “ON” button is pressed. The fan will automatically adjust its speed in accordance to the heat range setting. However, this speed can be manually operated by pressing the “Draft Fan” arrows up or down. “Draft Fan” when pressed, the display will show “Df-A”, which is automatic. Press the arrows again to adjust fan speed. When adjusting the Draft Fan setting, try only 1 setting above or below the heat setting. It is better to leave the heater in the automatic mode and adjust the manual draft slide to control the combustion air.
The room fan will come on once the unit has reached operating temperature (approx. 110°F). By pressing the “Room Fan” buttons, the display will show “Rf-A” which is automatic or “Rf-1” through “Rf-9” for manual settings. In auto mode, the room fan’s speed will automatically be adjusted in accordance with the heat range setting. By pressing the “Room Fan” up arrow, you can adjust the fan speed setting up to “Rf-9”. The fan speed can be adjusted to a higher setting than the heat setting but not lower than the corresponding heat range. The “Aux” button is for Agitator operation. When the unit is “OFF” and the heater is cool, pressing the “Aux” arrows will rotate the agitator for easy removal for cleaning. The agitator, when in Automatic mode, will operate at set intervals. However, these can be changed by pressing the arrows on the “Aux” button. The agitator can be adjusted from 0 to 9, setting “0” is off and setting “9” is high. The “Auger Delay” button can be used to pause rotation of the Auger and Agitator for approx. 1 minute. This can be cancelled by pressing the “ON” button. The “Auger Delay” is normally used only during the start up cycle to slow the fuel delivery down during the initial ignition. The “Mode” button is used to switch between manual and automatic mode. When in auto mode, the fan, auger, and agitator will operate at preset intervals unless changed manually using the buttons mentioned above. When in manual mode, the draft fan (exhaust) will operate at full speed (100%), so the air must be controlled with the manual slide damper just below the viewing door.
When the heater is in the manual mode, the optional thermostat will not properly control the unit. During normal operation, the unit is constantly monitored for problems. In the event of an error condition, the unit will stop and an error will be displayed. See the list of error codes found at the end of this manual.

Click pic below to see entire pic.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello

Well, I tried hooking up the T-Stat. On the back of the control board are 2 spade lugs for the T-Stat wires with a black jumper between them.

So I connected the T-stat wires and tried the T-stat. It did not work! No info in the user manual on this!

I called US stove. They said I must pull the jumper and the T-Stat will work in Auto Mode only! What a big secret! LOL

See diagram in attached PDF

Now that raises another question? see below "Drops down to heat level 1" - Is it only Auto-Hi/Low?

So I called US Stove again! Yes, it only works in Auto-Hi/Low mode ! ! !
​*THERMOSTAT HOOK-UP FOR MODELS*​*5500**~ 5500XL ~ 6039*​
The Wall Thermostat Feature works best when burning Premium Quality Pellets or, in the case of the 6039 Multi-Fuel Stove, well cleaned corn with a *maximum moisture level of 12% or less*. Using poor quality fuel may cause the fire to go out when the stove drops down to Heat Setting 1.

Put female plug fittings on the lead wires to your Low Voltage Thermostat.
Remove jumper from terminal posts at bottom center of the Circuit Board.
Plug one thermostat lead onto each of the terminal posts on the Circuit Board.
Stove will now drop back to Heat Setting 1 when thermostat temperature setting is satisfied.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the world of USSC Don.

I know I told you about the need to manually control the draft via the damper in manual mode like a lot of the Breckwells it runs its combustion fan flat out.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Smokey

Yes Thanks! This Is True. However the way it works on this stove is that in:
Manual Mode - Draft Fan is always set to 9 (High)
Automatic Mode - Draft fan can be varied from 2 - 9 or the lowest # is always one higher than the Heat level.

I found the jumper on the back of the control panel and disconnected it by placing it one one post. A trick so the jumper will not get lost.

See pic of Jumper and T-Stat connectors below.

Click to enlarge


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 24, 2012)

You said, "When the stove is in manual, the draft fan is on 9 and I cannot seem to change it."  and that is because in manual mode you can't change it.  Only in Automatic mode can you change it using the control board.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 24, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> You said, "When the stove is in manual, the draft fan is on 9 and I cannot seem to change it." and that is because in manual mode you can't change it. Only in Automatic mode can you change it using the control board.


 
Yes, does that seem odd to you too?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 25, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, does that seem odd to you too?


 

Not really. It is just the way it is, on auto you have a means to somewhat trim things via the controller but in manual you have to trim it by hand using the damper for each heat setting. What seems odd to me with the USSC stoves is that the manuals are more confusing than normal for manuals. They must have had a PhD to write them when they needed to write them for PhD folk (Push here Dummy, which sums up most folks manual reading ability).


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 25, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Not really. It is just the way it is, on auto you have a means to somewhat trim things via the controller but in manual you have to trim it by hand using the damper for each heat setting. What seems odd to me with the USSC stoves is that the manuals are more confusing than normal for manuals. They must have had a PhD to write them when they needed to write them for PhD folk (Push here Dummy, which sums up most folks manual reading ability).


 
I agree on the manuals %#$@%^@&@*@!

Well I removed the jumper and tried the T-Stat. Still no luck. Now I am really suspicious why they do not say how to connect the T-Stat in the manual! This is Rev A of a new computer controller. What does that tell you? LOL


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 25, 2012)

Find the tread by Polish Princess where she was having fuel consumption questions with her USSC furnace there is likely some information in there you can use and sort of relate to.

Did you power off and pull the plug and then replug and turn on after removing the jumper or did you just turn off, insert screwdriver blade disconnect on end and then turn back on. Some of these controllers only read startup conditions when power is supplied by plugging the stove in and not at power off/power on.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 25, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Find the tread by Polish Princess where she was having fuel consumption questions with her USSC furnace there is likely some information in there you can use and sort of relate to.
> 
> Did you power off and pull the plug and then replug and turn on after removing the jumper or did you just turn off, insert screwdriver blade disconnect on end and then turn back on. Some of these controllers only read startup conditions when power is supplied by plugging the stove in and not at power off/power on.


 
Thanks for going over that.
I did unplug the stove. When working on a sensative control panel unplugging the AC is a must! I just got off the phone with US stove. They said when the stove throttles back to low heat after the T-Stat is satisfied, the Heat level Indicator on the control panel does not change but It FLASHES to show it is on heat level 1.
Also the both fans stay on the same setting and do not drop down. I will try it again and look for the flashing heat level #.

There are no control panel updates. This stove is a year old and this model has been in production for 3 years.


----------

